# cree en ti



## patycuack

saludos, espero que respondan pronto, quisiera que me ayudaran a traducir al portugues estas siguientes frases:

-cree en ti
-confia en ti
-confia
-cree

o si tienen alguna frase de ese estilo parecido de confia en ti mismo o asi, porfavor no duden en postearla.

muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomby

cree en ti = acredita em ti / acredite em você 
confía en ti = confia em ti / confie em você 
confía = confia / confie 
cree = acredita / acredite 
(La segunda parte es según los usos y costumbres brasileños). 
Cumprimentos! 

P.D. Esperemos más opiniones, principalmente de los nativos lusófonos.


----------



## Outsider

Nada a acrecentar a la explicación de Tombatossals, que es perfecta. 



patycuack said:


> o si tienen alguna frase de ese estilo parecido de confia en ti mismo o asi, porfavor no duden en postearla.


También se dice: _tem confiança em ti mesmo / tenha confiança em si mesmo_.


----------



## patycuack

muchas gracias! me impresiona la rapidez de este foro, creo que durare aqui buen rato.

respecto a la explicacion de tombatossals, supongo que la segunda frase es hablando de usted no de tu.. estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## MOC

Si. Eso es. Pero en Brasil suele utilizarse el "você" (la forma de usted) en todas las situaciones, mientras que en Portugal, el "você" es mas formal.


----------



## PacoS

También se podría decir: acredite em si , confie em si.


----------



## Tomby

PacoS said:


> También se podría decir: acredite em si , confie em si.


Ola PacoS! Tem razão, mas repare o que diz uma gramática que tenho em casa. Eu diria que um importante forista também a tem: 


> _Isto é para você = Isto é para si _
> _Estou muito satisfeito com o senhor = Estou muito satisfeito consigo _
> Este uso de si y consigo, muy frecuente en Lisboa y otras zonas urbanas del país, incluso entre las personas más cultas, *no ha sido aceptado aún por la norma gramatical*, por lo que debemos evitarlo en contextos académicos y, en general, en la lengua escrita.
> © Juan M. Carrasco González. 1994


Porém é uma fórmula ["para si", "concordo consigo" etc.] que eu uso bastante. Gosto dela. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal posso garantir que é mais evitada na língua escrita a forma "acredite em você" do que a forma "acredite em si".


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals, o uso do pronome "si" só vai contra a gramática tradicional quando ele não for reflexivo. Mas nas frases "acredite em si" e "confie em si" parece-me que o pronome é reflexivo.

"acredite/confie em si" 
sujeito: você (omisso)
objecto = sujeito = si (você) ​
"Estou muito satisfeito consigo"
sujeito: eu (omisso)
objecto diferente de sujeito = si (você) ​


----------



## IsaC

Tombatossals, essa definição da gramática é um pouco estranha porque de facto o mais correcto será dizer:

"isto é para si" e "estou muito satisfeito consigo"

 Em Portugal isso não é de todo evitado na forma escrita, bem pelo contrário.

Não entendo...


----------



## Outsider

É verdade que não se evita na escrita. No entanto, é incoerente. "Si" _devia_ ser um pronome reflexivo, e não o é nas duas frases que escreveu. O sujeito de cada verbo não é o mesmo que o seu complemento directo.

Se reparar, em outras línguas latinas, incluindo o espanhol, nunca se usa o equivalente a "si" como sinónimo de "tu". Também o português do Brasil não o faz. E de facto em Portugal também não se usava "si" como "tu" até há um par de séculos. Nesse sentido, é um uso que foge às normas do português clássico.


----------



## IsaC

Quanto ao ser incoerente é possível que tenha razão, desconheço, só sei que é absolutamente correcto falar assim em português.
E nesse caso tenho uma dúvida, se não é coerente, seria mais correcto dizer "isto é para tu" em vez de "isto é para ti"? É que este seria um caso semelhante e aqui não vejo como possa ser mais correcto utilizar o pronome pessoal. 

Mas _si_ nunca se usa para _tu_ mas sim para _você_, se fosse para tu seria _ti _e aí o si não faria qualquer sentido.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Quanto ao ser incoerente é possível que tenha razão, desconheço, só sei que é absolutamente correcto falar assim em português.


Isso é uma questão de opinião. Tenho a certeza que aos ouvidos dos brasileiros, que não falam assim, soa estranhíssimo usar "si" para "ti".



IsaC said:


> E nesse caso tenho uma dúvida, se não é coerente, seria mais correcto dizer "isto é para tu" em vez de "isto é para ti"? É que este seria um caso semelhante e aqui não vejo como possa ser mais correcto utilizar o pronome pessoal.


"Ti" está correcto, porque esse pronome tanto pode ser reflexivo como não reflexivo. Mas na terceira pessoa, o português clássico distinguia entre dois tipos de pronomes preposicionais:

ele/ela, para o complemento directo ou indirecto;
si, reflexivo

Bom, entretanto passámos a usar o "você". Mas quando eu me dirijo a você numa frase (por exemplo, se disser "Discordo de si"), sou eu o sujeito e você o objecto. Portanto, o objecto é diferente do sujeito -- não é reflexivo. Então, de acordo com a gramática clássica, não devia dizer "de si", "para si", etc., mas sim "de você", "para você", etc. Como, aliás, às vezes também se ouve.

Enfim, isto é apenas a perspectiva prescritiva. É claro que não é assim que os portugueses falam em geral no dia a dia. Mas espero que agora entenda o comentário do Tombatossals.


----------



## IsaC

Obrigada, agora já entendi. De facto parece haver muitas diferenças entre o que está correcto e o modo como se fala em Portugal.
Só para acrescentar que quando digo que é correcto falar assim em português refiro-me apenas ao português de portugal porque não conheço as especificidades do português do brasil.


----------



## Outsider

Neste aspecto, o português do Brasil manteve-se mais clássico.


----------

